# Dead Space on Xbox?



## AE35Unit (Dec 29, 2008)

We just got ourselves a 360 arcade for our christmas gift to each other and it came with Dead Space(was either that or ruddy FIFA 09)
Anyone played this game and have any tips and info? I notice the character's name is Isaac Clarke so thats a good start!


----------



## Antilles (Jan 1, 2009)

Try googling "dead space walkthough".

You should find what you're looking for )


----------



## Cayal (Jan 4, 2009)

It is a fairly linear game and you get used to the shooting. If you get lost you can check your map on where to go. I have it on PS3 and thought it was an excellent game.

Though do yourself a favour and play it without cheating. The best tip is shoot the arms and legs of the aliens.


----------



## D_Davis (Jan 6, 2009)

Dead Space is an awesome game.

I really liked the time I spent with it.  Haven't beaten it yet, but I am going to.  I rotate through games, playing bits and pieces of each here and there.

EA really turned over a new leaf the last couple of years.  It's too bad that their new IP isn't paying off for them financially.  But at least Rigatello has stated that he is more interested now in pursuing new IP while letting the staples and franchises cover the costs.


----------

